# Advice on new gear shifter please?



## lily39 (12 Jul 2012)

My son has a 6-speed 20" Muddyfox Octane Rush bike with a sunrun rear derailleur. The twist shifter is broken on the right handle.

I want to replace the shifter and need to know if it has to be a certain type. Will the shift ratio be the same if I buy one off ebay for a 6-speed?

Any help/advice is appreciated. I'm a n00b when it comes to bikes..


----------



## sidevalve (14 Jul 2012)

Unless others know different I suspect it will work fine.


----------



## HovR (14 Jul 2012)

I believe a lot of the SunRun products are Shimano copies, so I imagine any Shimano compatible 6 speed shifter should work. Even if you do buy a Shimano shifter, and it doesn't work, a Shimano Tourney derailleur (that will work with the shifter) can be had for under £10 and will probably be an upgrade.


----------



## lily39 (14 Jul 2012)

Thanks.


----------

